
Data Center Proxies vs Reseidential Proxies - Anusmita1234
https://blog.scrapinghub.com/data-center-proxies-vs.-residential-proxies
======
droitbutch
Given the topic of proxies plus "scraping" in the domain name, I was expecting
more relevant information. For example: 1) techniques to avoid being
blacklisted 2) some indication of cost factors. Not just the difference
between residential and data center - but within data centers themselves.

I realize it's just a blog post, but I felt it was still rather shallow and
non-informative.

